# Bliss



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Debating between these two pictures.. any input here?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

The first!By the way love your new avatar!=D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the second one.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

XD This leaves me in a pickle..

Thanks! Aris was giving me licks xDD Silly boy. Humans are not food!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the 2nd one. He has a sort of "Huh??" expression on his face that is wicked cute.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

2nd:-D


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the 1st one :] He is a beauty for sure though!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the second. What a purty boy


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Hate to make it more difficult for you but I vote for number two.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

1st


----------

